# Favorite Drink Recipes



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Alright BOTL's and SOTL's what are your favorite recipes for drinks that you would like to share. Looking to liven up my summer a little more. Bring on the libations. :biggrin:Flint


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Mine is simple

3 cubes ice 
8 oz Captain Morgan

Repeat as needed


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

I go for the old Chivas Regal 18 year on the rocks. My daily drink while I'm at my desk in my office smoking is Johnny Walker Green Label Pure Malt.


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

a nice summer drink...mojito ( got to the bacardi website for details)
ginger ale and johhny walker black ( good combo) 
also ginger ale, rum, and a lime


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Mine is simple as well;

5 cubes followed by 8 oz's of Crown Royal.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Mojito is a great summer drink. Jack and coke always works well.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Here are the main drinks that I enjoy often in the summer time

Gin & Tonic with Bombay Sapphire or Hendricks Gin
Ron Zacapa 23 on the Rocks
Mojito made with 10cane Rum
Dark & Storny = Ginger Beer & Dark Rum


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

*Desert*

This recipe was put on the menu shortly after I taught the bartender to make it during the DNC in Boston.....

Rons Godiva Slide

Absolut Vanilla Vodka (I like 3Olives better)
Hazelnut Kaluha
Bailey's Irish Cream
Godiva White Chocolate Liquor
Half and Half

yummy. Sometimes I replace the half and half with ice cream

:dribble:

do not drink while dieting. I typically drink it out of a 32oz cup


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> This recipe was put on the menu shortly after I taught the bartender to make it during the DNC in Boston.....
> 
> Rons Godiva Slide
> 
> ...


:dribble: Dam that sounds good!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

sofaman said:


> :dribble: Dam that sounds good!!!


I meant to say it was the Hyatt Regency in Boston that I was staying at....

And it is pretty f'n good.....


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

I have learned to make do with what you got. 3 fingers of Tequila, splash of grapefruit juice and top it off with a sprite. Actually not bad, or my taste buds are shot, either way it works.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

It depends for me...Im a moody drinker. My mood determins both what I drink and how much...lol. Liquor...Sailor Jerry rum, Chevas, crown and many others...lol.

Beer is my occasional and I love mojitos. I know...i Know...its a chick drink. lol. I Like it though...


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

3 small ice cubes in a lowball..

Add Lagavulin 16 yr Scotch..

Ease back into a lawn chair with a Illusione CG4.

Chill..


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

mrgatorman said:


> It depends for me...Im a moody drinker. My mood determins both what I drink and how much...lol. Liquor...Sailor Jerry rum, Chevas, crown and many others...lol.
> 
> Beer is my occasional and I love mojitos. I know...i Know...its a chick drink. lol. I Like it though...


awww, sailor jerry rum is awesome! its my goto rum. much better i think than captain morgans plus its 92 proof.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

disregard


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Makers Mark ,Jim Beam Black, Crown Royal any of these on the rocks.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Pour 10 ounces of Bombay Sapphire gin into a glass tumbler. Add 1 ounce Martini & Rossi dry vermouth. Place in freezer with 2 martini glasses. Allow to cool for at least two hours. Pour mixture into glass, add three green olives stuffed with either gorgonzola or blue cheese. Light Oliva Series G belicoso puff and sip. Rotate glasses and repeat.

:redface:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

St. Patrick's Revenge

1/3 shot each of rum, vodka, triple sec, blue curaco
Splash of gin
6 oz's Orange Juice

Shake gently (don't want OJ to foam up too much)
Serve with Cherry or pineapple slice

If done correctly, it should come out a nice shade of green and taste a bit like watermelon. This was my Signature Drink when I worked as a bartender. They sneak up on you though....


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Rojo Camacho said:


> awww, sailor jerry rum is awesome! its my goto rum. much better i think than captain morgans plus its 92 proof.


My son in the Navy says it's great rum!!

I like JW gold with ice...drinking Chivas Regal right now


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

4 oz of Knob Creek...2 cubes


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Jack Daniels Single Barrell
Shot Glass
NO Cubes


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Wunderdawg said:


> Jack Daniels Single Barrell
> Shot Glass
> NO Cubes


I would go with a bigger glass... Taste better, I don't know why... LOL


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

For smoking a cigar: 2-4oz of Glenfiddich 15yr old

For hanging out at a bar: Rum and Coke

For getting drunk: A Devil's Eye

1 Shot Glass
Fill with 1/2 Vodka and 1/2 Tequila
Add a shot of tobasco which sits on the bottom of the shot glass like a glowing red eye...

repeat as necessary


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

A "Green Dragon" for me.

I don't make it I order it. I usually ask the bartender, make me a Long Island Ice tea, minus the coke, with a splash of madori (sp).

The first inch of the drink taste like crap, but once you get through that it is so very good.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

My margarita recipe (taught to me by a good friend, the liquor rep):

1/3 Jose Cuervo Margarita mix
1/3 tequila of choice
1/3 Gran Gala

The Gran Gala really makes a big difference. Also, note that 2/3 of the drink is alcohol - this margarita will kick your boodie! Oh, but so good!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Refreshing for the summer, but will leave ya sitting like a piece of furniture_ VALUM

2 shots Canadian Mist or Crown..(Mist, cheaper to be adding crap to it)
1 shot Peach Scnapps
1 shot Coconut rum (optional)
O.J. and a splash or 2 Cranberry juice.
Mix inside a 2 lb sized plastic P-Nut butter jar (Bama whiskey drinking glass)

T H E MASTER BLASTER- 1 shot tequilla, 1 shot dill pickle juice, drink together or back to back..juice as the chaser. HOOAH! Now unwrinkle yer noses and try it!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

malibu rum & coke zero

tequila sunrise

black and tan


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

My wife drinks Vodka or Bacardi and grape cranberry.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

I would agree. Sailor Jerry with the 92 proof is the heat.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

I also came up with this. Lots of coffee, little vodka, little starbucks and little splash of Grand. Something different I came up with.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Jack and a splash of Coke.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

2 oz of Cpt. Morgan
Diet Coke w/lime
repeat often!


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

My wife and I both like Alabama Slammer's in the summertime. Here's the recipe I use most often:

1/2 oz amaretto liqueu
1/2 oz Southern Comfort
1/2 oz sloe gin
1/2 oz of orange juice
1/2 oz of sweet and sour mix

I usually put all this in my Magic Bullet blender with ice and blend it. Makes a great cool drink, which I love to pair with a Hoyo Dark Sumatra or Hoyo Dark Knight.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Heres my new favorite!

Dark N Stormy

2 oz Gosslins Black Seal
6 oz Stewart's Ginger Beer

I can usually get 2 from a 12 oz bottle of the ginger beer, but dieters, drink at your own risk. Stewart's Ginger Beer is 200 calories per bottle.

I killed a 1.75 liter bottle in a week with these (actually, I am finishing the last two drinks worth right now).....

Diet ginger ale will do the trick in a pinch, but it is hard to find Diet Ginger Beer, and the ale doesn't have the gingery bite of the beer....


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> This recipe was put on the menu shortly after I taught the bartender to make it during the DNC in Boston.....
> 
> Rons Godiva Slide
> 
> ...


Damn, this does does yummy! :dribble:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Chris' Jungle Juice:

1 bottle of Everclear (190 proof if you can find it in your state)
AT LEAST 2.5 gallons of Kool-aid (Your choice on the flavor... I like blue raspberry)
Any fruit you want to throw in

This is a great drink to make for a party since you can get the bottle of everclear for like 15 bucks. The first glass you can taste the everclear and it bites... after that though you don't taste it. All you get is the kool-aid. 

I'm making this tomorrow night for a bachelor party. Woot woot.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Planet Hollywood's Restaurant Menu The Terminator Drink Recipe*

3/4 ounce vodka
3/4 ounce white rum
3/4 ounce gin
3/4 ounce Grand Marnier
3/4 ounce Kahlua liqueur
2 ounces sweet and sour mix
1 ounce cranberry juice
splash of beer

Directions
-------------

1. Fill a 16-ounce glass with ice.
2. Mix all ingredients, except beer, in a shaker and shake well.
2. Pour over ice.
3. Pour a splash of beer over the top, garnish with an orange
wedge and serve with a straw.
Makes 1 drink.

(Thanks to http://menudrinks.blogspot.com/)

This is a phenomenal drink.It sounds odd but tastes like heaven. If you are ever in vegas stop in and try it if you don't believe me.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

> Chris' Jungle Juice:
> 
> 1 bottle of Everclear (190 proof if you can find it in your state)
> AT LEAST 2.5 gallons of Kool-aid (Your choice on the flavor... I like blue raspberry)
> ...


Everclear Gain Alcohol. Remember it well from my youth. We used to mix it up in a punch that my buddy Dave referred to a Purple Jesus. I think he mixed a bottle of Everclear, and equal parts grape juice, vodka and ginger ale and mixed in fresh fruit. The kind of drink where it had a boomerang effect. You'd sit and drink a glass or two and wouldn't feel the effects until you tried to stand up.


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

getting later in the year always reminds me to go dig up my ol' eggnog recipe. i'll post it when i actually find it again! typically each year, by the 3rd jar, i can't remember anymore!


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Speaking of Egg Nog, this year (actually in January so its' technically NEXT year) I hope to finally make the Herf 'N' Nog event at Allegheny Smokeworks in Pittsburgh. The Burgherfers (and the Blown' Smoke podcast) hold the event, and everyone brings homemade egg nogs and various potluck dishes to pass. Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I went to a Comedy Club here in Charlotte and they had a drink called Italian Ice. It is 2 parts Three Olive Berry Vodka and 1 part Sprite/7Up/Sierra Mist. Which ever lemon lime soda you prefer. I got twisted off my @$$ that night off this and I keep a bottle of Berry Vodka ever since. Haven't paired it with any cigars though.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

50/50 so co and pineapple juice on the rocks in a lowball glass


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Lost Bomb:

1 part jager 
4 parts Lost Energy drink


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Margarita Beer*
8oz of tequila
1 can of frozen limeaid
2 bottles of Corona beers
pour all in a big pitcher (don't add water to the limeaid) 
stir ( Be warn the first one goes down like soda ... ):new_all_coholic:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

bleh no more tequilla for me... I'll be making that for my buddies back home though.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> Lost Bomb:
> 
> 1 part jager
> 4 parts Lost Energy drink


I like Sparks bombs. I personally like the black sparks better, but it works well with orange also.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

The Baltimore Zoo

1 oz. rum (white)
1 oz. gin
1 oz. vodka
You can use more or less of these depending on how drunk you want to get haha.

fill a little over 3/4 with white soda (7up or whatever)
top with grenadine


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'll be making some jungle juice tonight and also make one of my favorite rum drinks...

*Shark Bite*
Double shot of Sailor Jerry Rum
Equal parts orange juice and pinapple juice
Splash of Grenadine (for color/spreading blood effect)

Site measure - pour all ingredients into 32 oz. tumbler filled with ice. One serving.

*Recipe from sailorjerry.com*


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> I'll be making some jungle juice tonight and also make one of my favorite rum drinks...
> 
> *Shark Bite*
> Double shot of Sailor Jerry Rum
> ...


I think I have all those ingredients, I might try it tonight? Something could be wrong, its 9AM and I'm looking at the drink section :baffled:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

LOL diana you rock.

Did ya get a chance to try it?


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> LOL diana you rock.
> 
> Did ya get a chance to try it?


Yes I did, oops I should have updated that. I have a new drink, before it was s_x on the beach. There are three different kinds of that drink one is s_x on the beach, sotb the orginal, and sotb in the winter, I like the first though. Shark bite is a new winner. Thanks Chris, anymore suggestions please send them this way. Hey, have you had a bumble bee shot? I've heard it is really good but I hate to waste a good drink that I might not like, you know?


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

my favorite bombay sapphire to take the edge off


----------

